# Crank dust caps (?)



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Newbie question: Just brought my newly-built Chorus 11 home from the LBS and noticed that they forgot to install the crank dust caps... 
Small detail, but it looks a bit unfinished to me. 

But wait! A quick google search + pics here indicate that there are no dust caps on either side. Right? If so, why not? 
Wouldn't they be a bit more aesthetically pleasing, in addition to keeping moisture and crud out? Classic campy had dust caps. 

TIA


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I tend to agree that it would a bit more finished, though in reality they would probably do a better job at trapping moisture inside than keeping dust out.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thou shall not have dust caps on Campagnolo Ultra Torque. How would thou then be able to enjoy the scenery through the crank axle?

Is this dust cap lust an American thing, btw?

But hawt bike! De R<3sa always pleases the eye.


----------

